
Merry Christmas, Happy Hannukah and Happy New Year - univalent
Enjoy your holidays, everyone. 
Spend time with your families and enjoy the time you have with them. 
Let&#x27;s all be thankful for all the great things we have in life. 
(maybe ill end up at 0 karma, but wanted to wish everyone :) )
======
colund
Merry Christmas!

Don't worry about a thing people write here on HN! Stay positive and be happy
and successful! Keep coding and making the world a better and more fun world!

------
ArtWomb
Wishing everyone here a safe, prosperous and healthy holiday!

Just received a gift from GoogleFi: a brand new Nest Mini and will be
experimenting with voice commands tonite ;)

------
shultays
(Must resist urge to post "this thread is offensive to me")

Merry Christmas and happy Hannukah!

~~~
shultays
(Incase someone doesn't get the reference:
[https://github.com/microsoft/vscode/issues/87419](https://github.com/microsoft/vscode/issues/87419))

------
kerng
Happy Holidays! Merry Christmas!

And for a prosperous and exciting new year to come!

------
surgeryres
Y TU TAMBIEN

------
aszantu
Happy Xmas hackernews. :)

------
cvaidya1986
Happy holidays :)

------
arenaninja
No Kwanzaa? :)

